# Rock Med Volunteer



## Alas (Jun 25, 2010)

So I signed up for an upcoming concert with Rock Med as an EMT this saturday. I informed by email that this would be my first time with Rock Med and if what i would need to know or do. They replied back with "you're on the list".
What can i expect from volunteering at one of the venues with Rock Med? I have zero emt experience, but i know my material well. I just show up and tell them I'm volunteering? Uniforms?

Thank you!
Alas


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 25, 2010)

Alas said:


> So I signed up for an upcoming concert with Rock Med as an EMT this saturday. I informed by email that this would be my first time with Rock Med and if what i would need to know or do. They replied back with "you're on the list".
> What can i expect from volunteering at one of the venues with Rock Med? I have zero emt experience, but i know my material well. I just show up and tell them I'm volunteering? Uniforms?
> 
> Thank you!
> Alas



What is Rock Med? I assume it is a Rock concert. As with many events that attract large crowds there is a posibilty for heat related injuries, maybe a overdose, falls, etc. Or maybe just a fun time for all and nothings happens. I guess it depends on the crowd. Assuming it is of this nature of event. The people in charge of the event will direct in the way they want of your services I am sure. Let us know how it turns out. Have fun.


----------



## Stew (Jun 25, 2010)

1badassEMT-I said:


> What is Rock Med?


It's a volunteer 'standby' medical service offered by the Haight Ashury free clinics in San Francisco. My understanding of their services is that they provide from EMT upwards in medical support for concerts and events throughout the SF Bay area.

http://www.rockmed.org/

Alas, let me know how you go with your shift, wouldn't mind trying to have a chat to the organisers next time I'm over there.


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 25, 2010)

Stew said:


> It's a volunteer 'standby' medical service offered by the Haight Ashury free clinics in San Francisco. My understanding of their services is that they provide from EMT upwards in medical support for concerts and events throughout the SF Bay area.
> 
> http://www.rockmed.org/
> 
> Alas, let me know how you go with your shift, wouldn't mind trying to have a chat to the organisers next time I'm over there.



Thanks for the link. Looks like some fun events.


----------



## medicRob (Jun 25, 2010)

Alas said:


> So I signed up for an upcoming concert with Rock Med as an EMT this saturday. I informed by email that this would be my first time with Rock Med and if what i would need to know or do. They replied back with "you're on the list".
> What can i expect from volunteering at one of the venues with Rock Med? I have zero emt experience, but i know my material well. I just show up and tell them I'm volunteering? Uniforms?
> 
> Thank you!
> Alas



Well, I just got back from working Bonnaroo (135,000 patrons). Some of the things we had were heat emergencies (it was an outdoor event), this was the most prevalent thing, we didnt do much more for them than run 2 L IV NS if they couldnt hold fluids (The doc over you will let you know what he/she wants done in these situations usually). Some other things we had were drug overdoses (Usually Molly which is the purest form of MDMA not to be mistaken with ecstacy pills), most of your cases will just be people who are high and just don't feel right. However, you may run across a situation where a patient is in trouble and needs Life Flight yesterday, Paramedics & Other ALS Providers on scene will handle these cases. Other than that expect a lot of people coming to you asking for: Tylenol, Ibuprofin, Bandaids, etc. 


Good Luck. Have fun!


----------



## medicRob (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry for double post, but it wouldn't allow me to edit my original.

Please take event privacy into account as well. Do not ever talk to news media without first going through your supervising body. Usually in event medicine, this will get you ejected from the event. I worked for one company that specifically requested you do not use terms like "overdose" over the radios you say things like "We have a sick patron" as the news media is usually at the larger events listening in to your medical channels for statistics, this is true mainly of LARGE festivals as opposed to your standard concerts.


----------



## Alas (Jun 25, 2010)

Will definitely post back here, its tomorrow, a lot of teenage and young adult rock music, so I'll be expecting drug/alcohol use etc.


----------

